# First timer



## fishintechnician (Jul 20, 2007)

Fired up the air brush for the first time ever and painted some blades. What do you guys think? Any advice for me?

View attachment 106364


----------



## fishintechnician (Jul 20, 2007)

Here's some


----------



## fishintechnician (Jul 20, 2007)

View attachment 106364


And more


----------



## fishintechnician (Jul 20, 2007)

Sorry it won't let me post more than one per reply


----------



## fishintechnician (Jul 20, 2007)

Last one


----------



## gino (May 14, 2008)

Nice job ft they look great


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

Very nice job! They look awesome.


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

I think I may send you some big Colorado's to paint for me for my spinnerbaits! Lol! That first pic with the nickel plating showing through the center of the blade could be killer for dirty water largemouth! (I'd go with either gold or copper instead of nickel though)


----------



## fishintechnician (Jul 20, 2007)

Bad Bub said:


> I think I may send you some big Colorado's to paint for me for my spinnerbaits! Lol! That first pic with the nickel plating showing through the center of the blade could be killer for dirty water largemouth! (I'd go with either gold or copper instead of nickel though)


I think I'm going to get some gold blades to paint as well. I bought 1000 raw blades to start with. These are what I'm painting on now. They should last me a while. 

All eyes I appreciate the kind words, especially from you. Your work is amazing and this forum is what inspired me to get into this. More to come soon. These are very basic right now and I hope to get into more detail, if I can figure that out. Played with trying to make some finer lines and it didn't work out to well lol.


----------



## AtticaFish (Nov 23, 2008)

You are off to a great start! I do like the ones that let the flash show through.


----------



## fishintechnician (Jul 20, 2007)

Didn't have enought time to fish today so I used the brush instead


----------



## fishintechnician (Jul 20, 2007)

...........


----------



## fishintechnician (Jul 20, 2007)

......


----------



## fishintechnician (Jul 20, 2007)

.......


----------



## fishintechnician (Jul 20, 2007)

.......


----------



## fishintechnician (Jul 20, 2007)

And here is the whole lot together. Getting ready to tie them up. Have about 80 total. Thanks for all the compliments. Still any tips or suggestions would be great you guys have way more experience than I do


----------



## JOE W (Jun 4, 2004)

what clear coat are you using?


----------



## fishintechnician (Jul 20, 2007)

I'm just using a rattle can automotive clear right now. Seems like it will work fine. I have been looking at clears I can spray with my brush tho.


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

Awesome blades for sure. These will look really cool with beads that play off the colors. Nice touch on your fading and it will only get better.


----------



## fishintechnician (Jul 20, 2007)

Thanks eyes I tied some of them today I'll try and post some more pics


----------



## fishintechnician (Jul 20, 2007)

Started a new batch


----------



## fishintechnician (Jul 20, 2007)

...........


----------



## fishintechnician (Jul 20, 2007)

........


----------



## fishintechnician (Jul 20, 2007)

.........


----------



## fishintechnician (Jul 20, 2007)

Last one


----------



## JamesT (Jul 22, 2005)

Love em all, looks like you a having a blast.:B


----------



## fishintechnician (Jul 20, 2007)

Yeah I'm having a great time messing around with these. It's been a lot of fun. Ready to put some in the water tho


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

You caught the bug for sure. They look really nice and will certainly pay off on the water. The orange/blue ones are my favs. Looks like you will have quite the arsenal for this years harness bite. Keep them coming!


----------



## jamesbalog (Jul 6, 2011)

the orange and blues are also my favorite. nice job


----------

